# How big do i need to make my aero ports? Does placement matte?



## MrAcd (Dec 11, 2014)

I was wondering how big i need to make my 2 ports diameter wise and length wise? I have a box with about 2.875 Cubic space without displacements. I will be putting a HDS212 from soundqubed in the box. I want to tune the box to 35hz and soundqubed says the minimum port space needed is 32sq" im not sure how to calculate that in a aero port? 

Also were should i place the ports at?Does it matter were? The only thing i have heard is place them in the same face as the sub, and it will have the lowest possibility of bass cancellation. I'm thinking of putting the 2 ports on each side of the sub. so a port on the left, sub in the middle, and a port on the right. Does anybody have a better idea of placement? 

I have brackets in each corner of the box, and im sure how much placement these take up. Im also not sure how much placement the port takes up either. When i enter it into a online calculator, where it ask for the space, do i need to enter in the space after displacements or what? im thinking go with 2, 3inch diameter ports at 3.78inches as that is what a calculator online said? does this sound right? 

Thanks


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

how did you arrive at needing 2 ports? and how did you arrive at needing 3" ports...and one more if i may..how did you arrive at using aero ports?

Its going to be hard to fit 2 aero ports into such a small box and have them on the same baffle as the driver.

what is the dimension of your box...and have you considered doing a slot port instead?


----------



## snyderd758 (Feb 21, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> how did you arrive at needing 2 ports? and how did you arrive at needing 3" ports...and one more if i may..how did you arrive at using aero ports?
> 
> Its going to be hard to fit 2 aero ports into such a small box and have them on the same baffle as the driver.
> 
> what is the dimension of your box...and have you considered doing a slot port instead?


^this makes more sense. That being said 1 6 inch aero is what you need it needs to be 18.3 inches long so basically the whole kit. You also need to factor in the volume the port is going to displace in your box.


----------



## snyderd758 (Feb 21, 2011)

Products Menu
heres the link to precision ports calculater you should also download torres box design.


----------



## MrAcd (Dec 11, 2014)

:laugh2:Haha, this isnt my build. Its my cousin's. He has ordered a soundqubed sub, and bought my JBL 751 EZ off of me. My cousin specifically he wanted aero port, i probably would of chose slot, but if i could do one port i would want to do a 6 inch, is that what you are saying? could i put them on the side of the box instead of the same face?


----------



## snyderd758 (Feb 21, 2011)

MrAcd said:


> :laugh2:Haha, this isnt my build. Its my cousin's. He has ordered a soundqubed sub, and bought my JBL 751 EZ off of me. My cousin specifically he wanted aero port, i probably would of chose slot, but if i could do one port i would want to do a 6 inch, is that what you are saying? could i put them on the side of the box instead of the same face?


yeah on the side is fine. He needs to leave 4-6 inches between the box side where the port is and the trunk or whatever the box is sitting next to. I would also make the depth of the box as large as possible(within the dims you need for your cuft) so the box pressurizes .


----------



## MrAcd (Dec 11, 2014)

okay that i will tell him that, oh big do they need to be?


----------



## snyderd758 (Feb 21, 2011)

MrAcd said:


> okay that i will tell him that, oh big do they need to be?


Needs to be 18.3 inches long one full set of precision ports will get you 17 inches. home depot sells the same size conduit I would order 1 6inch aero and an extra coupling then add an 1 1/2 of the home depot conduit.


----------



## snyderd758 (Feb 21, 2011)

hhttp://www.parts-express.com/precision-port-psp-6rg-6-connecting-ring-for-port-tube--268-388ttp://www.parts-express.com/precision-port-6-flared-port-tube-kit--268-354
this is what he needs.


----------



## MrAcd (Dec 11, 2014)

snyderd758 said:


> hhttp://www.parts-express.com/precision-port-psp-6rg-6-connecting-ring-for-port-tube--268-388ttp://www.parts-express.com/precision-port-6-flared-port-tube-kit--268-354
> this is what he needs.


So i need about an 18inch long port at the diameter of 6"? Would placing it at the bottom center or either the left or right of the box work? the subwoofer is being placed on top so length wise i have 24" so it will fit if that is what you are telling me i need?

Also could i get away with just buying the kit? at 17 inches?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

MrAcd said:


> So i need about an 18inch long port at the diameter of 6"? Would placing it at the bottom center or either the left or right of the box work? the subwoofer is being placed on top so length wise i have 24" so it will fit if that is what you are telling me i need?
> 
> Also could i get away with just buying the kit? at 17 inches?


One of things i tried to say in the beginning is that a 6" aeroport is HUGE in a small box like you have. The flared ends are are like 9 or 10 inches in diameter...and you need to have a couple of inches all around them in order for them to be most effective.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

MrAcd said:


> So i need about an 18inch long port at the diameter of 6"? Would placing it at the bottom center or either the left or right of the box work? the subwoofer is being placed on top so length wise i have 24" so it will fit if that is what you are telling me i need?
> 
> Also could i get away with just buying the kit? at 17 inches?


Could, but tuning would no longer be 35Hz, but a 36-37Hz.


----------



## snyderd758 (Feb 21, 2011)

6 inch flare needs 9.25 inches of mounting surface 17 inches is tuned to 36hz


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

snyderd758 said:


> 6 inch flare needs 9.25 inches of mounting surface 17 inches is tuned to 36hz


more importantly how much space does he need around that same 9" port INSIDE the box. I think its 3" on all sides that that means he needs 15" of free space on the baffle


----------



## snyderd758 (Feb 21, 2011)

No the outside flare is 9.25 inches in diameter.


----------



## snyderd758 (Feb 21, 2011)

The inside flare is 9 3/16
The diameters are total inner diameter is still 6 inches.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

right, but the amount of turbulence in the box due to the port being too close to either the sub's rear or sidewalls, is largely determined by actual testing, although general guidelines do help.

you may find the sub does great with the inside flare touching the wall on one side, as long as there's room around the flare elsewhere.

bracing the port is helpful, and an often overlooked part of vent box construction.

once you reach certain limits, the slot port becomes the easier option, even if the aeroports are considered optimal due to the lower air resistance through the transition areas where turbulence is found.


----------



## snyderd758 (Feb 21, 2011)

cajunner said:


> right, but the amount of turbulence in the box due to the port being too close to either the sub's rear or sidewalls, is largely determined by actual testing, although general guidelines do help.
> 
> you may find the sub does great with the inside flare touching the wall on one side, as long as there's room around the flare elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Normally when im using an aero its out of necessity and ease either I don't have the space for a slot port and still get the cu ft im striving for and an aeroport enclosure is much easier to build. Im not sure if it was you or another poster who brought it up the op does need to brace the aero and it shouldn't touch any of the sides of the box for the shear fact it may vibrate and be noisy and alter tuning.


----------



## MrAcd (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay i have 7.5 of clearance between the 2 supporting braces on the inside part of the port mounting wall, it claims that it has a 8.25 cutout, does this mean that the port will not fit? also how would i brace the port, put a mdf leg on the bottom of the tube? Also, this question is a bit off the subject, could i run the box sealed and see how it sounds then, if i feel i could more with a port. Come back when i have more money and buy the port kit and just install it then?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

MrAcd said:


> Okay i have 7.5 of clearance between the 2 supporting braces on the inside part of the port mounting wall, it claims that it has a 8.25 cutout, does this mean that the port will not fit? also how would i brace the port, put a mdf leg on the bottom of the tube? Also, this question is a bit off the subject, could i run the box sealed and see how it sounds then, if i feel i could more with a port. Come back when i have more money and buy the port kit and just install it then?


the port comes in three pieces or five pieces, the inner flare is a separate piece, the extension tube, collars, and outside flange are all separate pieces.


some have the tube glue on the flares, some have a collar.

as long as you can physically insert the inside flare through the speaker hole, you should be able to build the flare inside the box.

some people simply glue it together and leave it suspended in air, but if you put a brace connecting the pipe or flare inside, to part of the box, it should keep things working right.


----------

